# Uber seals deal with Westpac bank



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Westpac and Uber are set to bump uglies in a new formed partnership

Uber and Westpac will today announce a partnership that will see the bank's customers receive discounted Uber rides and enable its employees to use the ride-sharing service for business travel.

An Uber spokesman said the partnership would give up to 100,000 Westpac customers the opportunity to save $25 off their first ride with Uber, in what would be the first of further offers and services. And Westpac said it would also enable its employees to ride-share for business travel.

"Westpac and Uber look forward to working together to develop more offers and services for customers and employees over the coming months," the firms said in a joint statement.

Westpac consumer bank division chief George Frazis said the bank recognised that ride-sharing was a more convenient and economical means of transport for many Australians.

"Today, we are giving up to 100,000 Westpac customers the opportunity to save up to $25 off their first ride with Uber, using the special promotional code available from our website," Mr Frazis said.

"We also introduced Uber as an approved form of business travel for our employees and look forward to announcing other staff benefits later in the year."

Brent Annells, Uber's head of business for Australia and New Zealand, said the partnership made sense given the ride-sharing company's shared focus on affordability and new technologies with Westpac.

The news follows Uber's recent tie-up with Optus, first reported by _The Australian_, that will see in-car WiFi deployed in 100 UberX vehicles across Melbourne and Sydney along with discount mobile and data plans for drivers.

UberX, Uber's low-cost service, was effectively legalised in Victoria after a court decision last month and was legalised in NSW and most other states last year.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...r/news-story/26ee41bb5ef3206d69034b148f632218


----------



## Thelma & Louise (T&L) (Jul 27, 2015)

Wonder what Insurance arrangements Westpac has put in place for employees using Uber - given Ubers and drivers lack of.


----------



## vanman79 (Feb 9, 2016)

You will see government departments doing same


----------



## NickyBoy (May 4, 2016)

Thelma & Louise (T&L) said:


> Wonder what Insurance arrangements Westpac has put in place for employees using Uber - given Ubers and drivers lack of.


Interesting from a legal/insurance point if a WBC employee is on bank business in a uber car & it is involved in an incident where injury occurs... we all know uber will throw their hands up stating, nothing to do with us... & if the driver isn't properly insured ...hmmm


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Westpac need to see the driver agreement for states where Uber is not legal.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Only makes sense. That's an immediate 30% saving on taxi travel for Westpac and extra income for Uber and its drivers. 

So far though I have never picked up from Westpac headoffice in Kent st.


----------



## AJB (Sep 5, 2016)

Interesting. 

My wife's employer actually won't accept uber receipts on reimbursable travel claims. It's taxis or they don't get reimbursed. I'm not sure if it's because of the insurance aspect or just head-in-the-sand mentality


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Grand said:


> Uber have Business Profiles in the pax app.
> They are specifically designed to manage business travel.
> My guess is WBC and many other companies use this feature.
> Obviously WBC, through their accounting department (or maybe Uber) have addressed the issue of tax invoices.


I don't think they have, Uber has never requested my ABN nor any other drivers? Technically work travel can only be claimed up to $82.50 without a valid tax invoice. I can't see Westpac not accounting for work trips taken totalling more than that amount?


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

The driver is responsible for giving their customer a Tax Invoice, not Uber.

If the total payment by the customer, total fare plus any surge plus any extras plus any tolls, equals more than$82.50, the driver must give the customer a Tax Invoice if the customer requests one. You may either give the customer a Tax Invoice there and then, or you can get their email address and send one later.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

MyRedUber said:


> The driver is responsible for giving their customer a Tax Invoice, not Uber.
> 
> If the total payment by the customer, total fare plus any surge plus any extras plus any tolls, equals more than$82.50, the driver must give the customer a Tax Invoice if the customer requests one. You may either give the customer a Tax Invoice there and then, or you can get their email address and send one later.


While most of the users on this forum completely understand this, in QLD where the regulations have officially been relaxed a staggering amount of cars and people are Uber drivers that have no idea what GST is let alone a Tax Invoice. In a QLD FB group, a longtime driver and previous UP member was responding to a accountant query regarding work travel. The driver kept saying the "Tax Invoice" is automatically emailed by Uber despite the Accountant saying it's not. Now add to that a whole bunch of newbies that aren't told anything by Uber and a business customer asks a driver for an invoice, can you imagine the overwhelming answers they'd receive? Seem awfully inconsistent from a business standpoint.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Instyle said:


> a whole bunch of newbies that aren't told anything by Uber


Uber assiduously avoids doing anything that may be construed as them acting as an employer.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I recently had a senior Westpac employee as a passenger for official travel in Canberra.


----------



## Drivingthecattlehome (Sep 13, 2016)

Instyle said:


> Westpac and Uber are set to bump uglies in a new formed partnership
> 
> Uber and Westpac will today announce a partnership that will see the bank's customers receive discounted Uber rides and enable its employees to use the ride-sharing service for business travel.
> 
> ...


Same with BOM a subsidiary of Westpac. Got my $25 of free fares in credit card statement.


----------

